# Saloppe/lustige Namen für Hardware gesucht!



## HighEnd111 (21. Dezember 2013)

*Saloppe/lustige Namen für Hardware gesucht!*

Ich hoffe ich bin für den Quatsch im richtigen Forum gelandet^^

Ich suche lustige bzw. saloppe Bezeichnungen für Hardware. Beispiel: Grafikkarte = Pixelverbieger.

Und zwar für folgende Komponenten:

-Mainboard
-Prozessor
-Arbeitsspeicher
-Festplatten
-DVD-Laufwerk
-Netzteil
-Lüfter

und wenns geht auch für Gehäuse  Softwaremäßig wäre ein cooler Begriff für Betriebssystem ganz brauchbar ^^
Aufgrund eines Hinweises durch einen User: Bitte keine anstößigen Wörter  Will hier keinen Ärger anstiften 

Hat da jemand was in Pedo? Wäre euch überaus dankbar, wird nämlich ne "kleine" Powerpoint 

LG, HighEnd


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Saloppe/lustige Namen für Hardware gesucht!*

Ich kenne da nicht viel, vielleicht Festplatte = Datengrab. 
Aber wenn du mehr suchst schreib auf jeden Fall mal den Dr Bakterius an, der bringt mich mit jedem Post zum lachen 
Von ihm kommt z.B auch, Weihnachten = Bethlehemparty


----------



## HighEnd111 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Saloppe/lustige Namen für Hardware gesucht!*

Danke für den Tipp  werde mich gleich mal an ihn wenden


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Saloppe/lustige Namen für Hardware gesucht!*

Grafikkarte -> Bildpresse
Festplatte -> Müllablage


Mal sehen ob mir noch mehr einfällt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Saloppe/lustige Namen für Hardware gesucht!*

-Mainboard = Mutterbrett, Besteckkasten
-Prozessor = Silizium des Wissens, Herdplatte
-Arbeitsspeicher = Gedenktafeln
-Festplatten = Datenschleuder, Datengrab, Endlagerstätte
-DVD-Laufwerk
-Netzteil = Klingeltrafo, Taschenreaktor
-Lüfter = Miefquirl, Korngebläse
 -Grafikkarte = Pixelschleuder


----------



## HighEnd111 (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Saloppe/lustige Namen für Hardware gesucht!*

Hui, da is ne Menge dabei, was ich gebrauchen kann 

Dankeschön


----------



## .::ASDF::. (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Saloppe/lustige Namen für Hardware gesucht!*

Grafikkarte - Pixelschubse


----------



## der_yappi (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Saloppe/lustige Namen für Hardware gesucht!*

CPU = Rechenknecht
Lüfter = Quirl, Mini-Heli
HDD = Datengrab, Ablage
Drucker = Tintenpinkler (beim Laser wüsste ich nix)


----------



## jamie (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Saloppe/lustige Namen für Hardware gesucht!*

CPU: Hauptheizkörper


----------



## Festplatte (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Saloppe/lustige Namen für Hardware gesucht!*



der_yappi schrieb:


> (beim Laser wüsste ich nix)



Todesstrahler.


----------



## xpSyk (22. Dezember 2013)

CPU = Kartoffelchip
RAM = Kurzzeitgedächtnis / HDD = Langzeitgedächtnis


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Saloppe/lustige Namen für Hardware gesucht!*

KoKü = Tauchsieder
 Gehäuse = Keksdose ( Billiggehäuse )
 Laserdrucker = Puderquaste


----------



## Oberst Klink (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Saloppe/lustige Namen für Hardware gesucht!*

Netzteil = Schweißtrafo (Singlerail + >1000 Watt)


----------



## LaTillinator (2. Januar 2014)

C64 brotkasten
Maiboard= steckbrett 
Graka=pixelkanone  
Ram=kurzzeitlösung
HDD=langzeitlösung (Für manche: Endlösung) 
Dvd laufwerk=DIsc schredder


----------



## boombudder (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Saloppe/lustige Namen für Hardware gesucht!*

Für Lüfter hab ich noch nichts gutes gesehen.. Wie wärs mit
Lüfter = Blasebalg? ^^


----------



## LaTillinator (2. Januar 2014)

boombudder schrieb:


> Für Lüfter hab ich noch nichts gutes gesehen.. Wie wärs mit Lüfter = Blasebalg? ^^


Oder auch: 
Lüfter=wohnzimmertornado


----------



## Idefix Windhund (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Saloppe/lustige Namen für Hardware gesucht!*

CPU - Gehirn, Kernkraftwerk, Hitzbirne, Omnitupentium

RAM - Müsliriegel, Brennstäbe

Grafikkarte - LKW Kühler, o. Grillrost (siehe den Kühlkörper einer Gainward Phantom³), Pixelvergewaltiger, Monitormisshandler

HDD - Pflasterstein, Summse (wenn Sie hörbar vor sich hin brummt), Datengrab, ab 1TB Massendatengrab, Mordwaffe (ersetzt jeden Kerzenständer )

Motherboard - Mamabrett, Grand Canyon (wegen den Höhen und Tiefen)

LAN Karte/ RJ45 Buchse - Tor zur Anderswelt

Monitor - Glühbirne, Lampe, ab LED Monitore Supernova (weil sie so extrem Hell sind in der Nacht)

CD/ DVD/ BR Laufwerk - Kaffeetassenhalter

Netzteil - Elektrobombe, Atomreaktor, Trafo

Tastatur - Pfotatur, Brett, Schlaginstrument

Maus - MausMaus (Hommage an eine Hündin die ich mal hatte), Ratt(e), Schubse, Katzenfutter

Lautsprecher - Brüllwürfel, Minidisco

Lüfter - je nach Lautstärke - Jetturbine, Getreidesilo

Windows XP - Oldschool Windows

Windows 7 - 7er

Windows 8 - Kachelwindows, Windows Quietschibunti

Kaspersky - Kasper Programm, Avira - Regenschirm Programm, Avast - "Awah-" (Schwäbisch: Nein, stimmt nicht) st/ Awahst, Bullguard - Bullengard

OS X Snow Leopard - Schneeleo, OS X Lion - Die Katz, OS X Mavericks - t'Welle

Intel Bloomfield - Blumenfeld, Intel Sandy Bridge - Sandy (is a) "Englisch: Hündin" - Sandwich, Intel Haswell - Hasswell, Hasswelle

AMD Athlon - Athlone

BIOS - Windows 3.11

CPU Kühler/ Kühler Allgemein - Kirchturmglocke, Thors Hammer

Windows Explorer - Windows Explodierer

ESC - Panic Button/ Emergency Return

Gehäuse - Blechkasten, Schaltschrank, Backofen, Herd

Diskettenlaufwerk - Münzeinwurf, Ratterkasten, Krachmacher


----------



## Panagianus (2. Januar 2014)

Graka: Bildschibse
Win8: Schrott, selbstmord von microsoft ;D


----------



## Useful (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Saloppe/lustige Namen für Hardware gesucht!*

CPU: Motor
Mainboard: Unterbau
Gehäuse: Karosserie
Festplatte: Kofferraum
Lüfter: Klimaanlage, Laubgebläse, Staubsauger
Mauspad: Waschlappen


----------



## HighEnd111 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Saloppe/lustige Namen für Hardware gesucht!*

Hoi, da is ja nochmal ordentlich was dazu gekommen 

@Idefix Windhund: endlich nomol oiner wo schwäbisch kaa! ^^


----------



## Idefix Windhund (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Saloppe/lustige Namen für Hardware gesucht!*

Kann man ja auch von einem gebürtigen Schwob verlanga odr 

Laptop - Lappi, Minicomputer

Netbook - Hartz 4 Laptop

Gamer Laptop/ Macbook Pro - Geschlechtsteilmultiblikator 

Asus - Asüs (abwertend - da ich in der Vergangenheit nur Probleme mit Asus Boards, Grafikkarten, u. d. Supportseite hatte)

Gigabyte - Gagabyte, Gigablub

Beleuchtung auf Gamer/ OC Boards/ Grafikkarten - Tannenbaumbeleuchtung, Partybeleuchtung

Bluescreen - (Windows) Pausenbildschirm

Steam - Steami (Sprich: Stiemie)

Firefox - (abwertend, wenn er mir wieder mal auf den Keks geht) Firefox (Sprich: Viehrefox), Mistvieh

Windows Defragmentierung - (Festplatten-) Aufräumprogramm

Windows Registrie - Das Gehirn von Windows

CRT Monitor - Fernseher, (Kanonen-, Katapult-) Wurfgeschoss, Röntgengerät

TFT glänzend Monitor - Schminkpiegel, Spiegel

Lautsprecher in Laptops, Tablets, Flachbildschirmen, ... - Mäusefäustchen

Subwoofer in Laptops - Subwooferchen (wegen der geringen Größe)


----------



## HighEnd111 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Saloppe/lustige Namen für Hardware gesucht!*

Hab mich zwar lang nich gemeldet, aber schon lang gelesen  Da sind echt top Sachen dabei! Schade dass ab 25 MB PowerPoint sich aufhängt wenn man nen Musiktitel verschieben möchte. Naja, mein Schlepptop ist halt auch schon über 3 Jahre alt  Aber aufgrund meines PCs kann ich mein Projekt doch noch vollenden 


Wenn ihr weiterhin coole Ideen hierfür habt: nur her damit! Jeder ist herzlich eingeladen, seinen Senf hier abzugeben.


----------

